# Who enjoys it the most. (slightly rude)



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

I was discussing sex the other night with a girl and who enjoys it the most, the male or female.

She said female's of course. 

Think of it like this: When your ear itches, you put your finger in it, wiggle it about, then take your finger out.

Now what feels better? Your finger or your ear??


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

All depends how big your finger is...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

And what if it's the finger that was itching?

There is a vague connection to the photo in the following link, which might offend some senitivities - hence not simply shown within this post; if it might offend, don't click on it, don't take that necessary positive action; you have been warned). It is a scientific representation of a naked man, where the size of the various body parts is proportional to the density of nerve endings, hence sensitivity (pardon pun).

> Somatosensory Homunculus <

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Homunculus

Dave


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

wonder why the big toe is so big   

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You could at least have smiled for the photo Dave. :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> wonder why the big toe is so big
> 
> Geoff


That bugged me, too. I'm missing out on something.


----------

